# Introducing Dog Supplies Direct



## Dog Supplies Direct (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello everyone our website is Dog Supplies | Dog Accessories | Dog Beds | Dog Supplies UK | Online dog shop | Cheap | Products, hopefully we have promoting in the right section!

We love dogs, thats why we setup a purely dog site with everything from dog supplies, dog accessories and foods.


----------



## ChangKhao (Jun 29, 2012)

Very nice looking site. Nicely laid out. All the best with it. If you want any help, testing etc. Let me know


----------

